
IBM's Most Legendary Keyboard Is Coming Back - gribbits
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a27123/model-f-project-buckling-spring-keyboard/
======
legitster
This marketing puff-piece completely ignores the excellent Unicomp keyboards
which been using buckling springs this whole time. At a fraction of the price.

